
Iceland Pursues a User-Generated Constitution - curthopkins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/iceland_pursues_user-generated_constitution.php#.TfG_vv5tcv0;hackernews
======
ra
This is heart warming.

I encourage anyone interested in this approach of government to watch the
documentary, "us now" [1] [2].

[1] <http://vodo.net/usnow>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Us_Now>

------
ignifero
Iceland's a small country. Following wikipedia statistics, 318000*0.02 = 6360
people would be expected to contribute maximum. Excluding people of non-voting
age, and considering that even less have the expertise to contribute, the
number of people involved is not much higher than the size of a parliament +
advisories.

Also, what about groups that will be misrepresented in the authoring process
(e.g. women contribute much less in wikipedia)? I 'm very sceptical about the
whole "wisdom of the crowds" politics here.

~~~
daedhel
While your critic is interesting, let me just point out how this way of doing
democracy is far superior to any western country.

~~~
ignifero
It's not criticism, i m just skeptical if this model can be scaled to big
countries.

~~~
daedhel
I share your skepticism. You see, I have been thinking a lot a bout democracy,
decentralization and recent Iceland politics.

My conclusion is that the smaller you go, the more democratic olitics are.
Period.

I share my criticism of the political globalisation, just to be laughed of
afterward, but I still believe that the smaller, the most democratic, as is
explified in a great way by Iceland.

~~~
sigzero
Does that work when you look at small countries of the World? I would have to
look but I am thinking "no".

Edit: Found this:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_system_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_system_of_government)

~~~
daedhel
Of course, the country has to be free from any corporation control. It has to
be not that interesting in term of ressources.

Of all the small countries, this leaves, well, ahem... Iceland.

